# Uralkodónevek magyarítása



## AndrasBP

Sziasztok!

Azt már megszokhattuk, hogy különböző európai uralkodók nálunk magyar(osított) néven "futnak", vannak pl. Lajosok, Vilmosok, Fülöpök, Györgyök és Károlyok. 
Ferenc Józsefet is annyi néven ismerték, ahány nyelvet a Monarchiában beszéltek (Franz Joseph, Francesco Giuseppe, Franjo Josip, stb.)

A mai királyi családok ifjú sarjainak esetében ez a gyakorlat nekem mégis erőltetettnek tűnik, méghogy Sarolta cambridge-i hercegnő?

Hiszen a _Sarolta _ótörök eredetű magyar név, még ha kiejtve emlékeztet is a _Charlotte_-ra.
Az ő bátyja pedig _György_, ami valóban azonos eredetű a _George_-dzsal, de azért ez elég furcsa így.

Ti hogy érzitek?


----------



## Torontal

Nekem nincs különösebb bajom ezzel, bevett szokás, hogy a keresztény uralkodócsaládok tagjai és az egyházi személyek nevét lefordítjuk. Nekem a hagyomány ad hoc felrúgása lenne erőltetett. A pápa mondjuk mi legyen mostantól, Francesco, Francisco esetleg Franciscus? 

Azon tényleg vitatkozhatunk, hogy a Charlotte-nak valóban Sarolta-e a helyes magyar megfelelője (szerintem belefér, mivel az ótörök nevű Gézáné _Sarolt_ volt, nem _Sarolta, _tehát tulajdonképpen más nevekről van szó, vagy talán a Karolina helyesebb lenne, mivel a Charlotte a Charles (Károly) női párja?


----------



## Zsanna

Én már lassan semmin sem vagyok meglepve...
A magyarosítás szerintem alapjában véve illik (illene...) a nyelvünk használatának logikájához, de annyi minden mással (amit esetleg tényleg fontos lenne magyarul mondani) nem veszik a fáradságot, hogy nem meglepő, ha egy ilyen szemet szúr.
Az meg szintén nem lep meg, ha még a tetejébe nem is fordítják jól...  (Köszi, Torontal, az infót!)


----------



## AndrasBP

Köszönöm a válaszokat.



Torontal said:


> Nekem a hagyomány ad hoc felrúgása lenne erőltetett.


Én sem ezt szorgalmazom feltétlenül, csak kíváncsi voltam, kinek milyen meglátása van a témában. Régebben általánosabb volt a nevek magyarítása, lásd: Savoyai Jenő és Verne Gyula, akik mindketten "ősmagyar" nevet kaptak. Ezzel a gyakorlattal viszont már felhagytunk, úgyhogy talán azt is megszoknánk, hogy az uralkodók eredeti nevét használjuk.



Torontal said:


> talán a Karolina helyesebb lenne, mivel a Charlotte a Charles (Károly) női párja?


A Karolina olaszos, a Charlotte franciás képzés, és mivel a "Caroline" is létezik angol nyelvterületen, zavaró lenne ezeknek a keveredése.


----------



## Torontal

AndrasBP said:


> Köszönöm a válaszokat.
> 
> 
> Én sem ezt szorgalmazom feltétlenül, csak kíváncsi voltam, kinek milyen meglátása van a témában. Régebben általánosabb volt a nevek magyarítása, lásd: Savoyai Jenő és Verne Gyula, akik mindketten "ősmagyar" nevet kaptak. Ezzel a gyakorlattal viszont már felhagytunk, úgyhogy talán azt is megszoknánk, hogy az uralkodók eredeti nevét használjuk.



Én szétválasztanám az uralkodók és egyházi személyek nevének magyarítását a Verne Gyula, Marx Károly stb vonaltól. Ez utóbbiak szerintem speciális magyar produktumok, a 19. századi "mindent magyarosítsunk" mozgalom részei. Ezen belül esetleg egy alcsoport lehetne, hogy jobb híjján, esetleg tudatlanságból 1-2 ősi magyar nevet tévesen feleltettek meg idegen eredetű nevekkel, de ez csak egy szelete annak a tágabb 19. századi nacionalista irányzatnak, amely a külföldi neveket is magyar szórend szerint, magyarra fordított utónévvel akarta használni. (Washington György, Lincoln Ábrahám stb, ilyenek is voltak )

Az uralkodók és papok esetében viszont szerintem másról van szó, ez utóbbi hagyomány középkori eredetű lehet és más nyugati-keresztény hátterű országokban is többé-kevésbé élő műfaj. Gondolom onnan jön, hogy eredetileg az írásbeliség Európa nagy részén latin nyelven folyt, így a neveket is latin alakban jegyezték le, de ez elvált a nevek élő nyelvekben használt alakjától. Emellett a szóbanforgó személyek nyelvi és politikai határokon átnyúló szakmát űztek, az uralkodók adott esetben több országban, több nép felett uralkodtak, keresztbe-kasul házasodtak külföldiekkel, az egyházi személyek is sokszor nem a szülőhazájukban gyakorolták a hivatásukat, a szenteknek meg aztán főleg több országban is kultuszuk volt.

Az uralkodók és egyházi személyek esete szerintem érdemes arra, hogy továbbra is megőrizzük ezt a gyakorlatot, vagy pedig visszamenőlegesen meg kéne változtatni a történelmi személyek esetében is, ha következetesek akarunk maradni. Hogy nézne ki, ha lenne egy történelmi I. Erzsébet angol királynőnk, de a mostani élő és hivatalban lévő uralkodó az II. Elisabeth legyen?   És ez még csak egy probléma, az is felmerülne, hogy milyen eredeti alakra kéne visszamenni történelmi személyek esetén, ez magyar uralkodóknál is dilemma lenne.




> A Karolina olaszos, a Charlotte franciás képzés, és mivel a "Caroline" is létezik angol nyelvterületen, zavaró lenne ezeknek a keveredése.



Tulajdonképpen a _Sarlott/Sárlott _alakot is használhatnánk, már ezek is szerepelnek a magyar utónevek jegyzékében  http://www.nytud.mta.hu/oszt/nyelvmuvelo/utonevek/osszesnoi.pdf


----------



## AndrasBP

Köszönöm, ez egy igazán érdemi hozzászólás volt. 



Torontal said:


> Ez utóbbiak szerintem speciális magyar produktumok, a 19. századi "mindent magyarosítsunk" mozgalom részei.


Varsóban én belefutottam egy "Jerzy Waszyngton"-ról elnevezett utcába, de lehet, hogy náluk ez egyedi eset volt.



Torontal said:


> Tulajdonképpen a _Sarlott/Sárlott _alakot is használhatnánk, már ezek is szerepelnek a magyar utónevek jegyzékében


A legifjabb brit királyi sarj neve _Archie_, hát ezzel lehet, hogy nem tudunk majd mit kezdeni.


----------



## francisgranada

Torontal said:


> .... Az uralkodók és papok esetében viszont szerintem másról van szó, ez utóbbi hagyomány középkori eredetű lehet és más nyugati-keresztény hátterű országokban is többé-kevésbé élő műfaj. Gondolom onnan jön, hogy eredetileg az írásbeliség Európa nagy részén latin nyelven folyt, így a neveket is latin alakban jegyezték le, de ez elvált a nevek élő nyelvekben használt alakjától. Emellett a szóbanforgó személyek nyelvi és politikai határokon átnyúló szakmát űztek, az uralkodók adott esetben több országban, több nép felett uralkodtak, keresztbe-kasul házasodtak külföldiekkel, az egyházi személyek is sokszor nem a szülőhazájukban gyakorolták a hivatásukat, a szenteknek meg aztán főleg több országban is kultuszuk volt.


Egyetértek. Szerintem se "hungarikumról" van szó, ez a szokás dívott egész Európaban. Ismereteim szerint a keresztnevek lefordítasa a latinnak tudható be. Tudniillik az olyan neveket mint pl. _Jenő _nemcsak hogy latinul ragozni nem lehetett, hanem még megfelelően leírni se. Tehát e neveket spontán latinosították (ellátták nominativusz raggal és fonetikailag módosították), pl. _Ladisla*us* _(< szláv _Vladislavъ _), vagy "etimológialilag" párosították, néha igencsak bizarr módon, például a magyar _Béla, _a cseh _Vojtěch _és a német _Adalbert (> Albert) _ugyanazon nevet képviselte a latin _Adalbert*us* _alakban.


Torontal said:


> Én szétválasztanám az uralkodók és egyházi személyek nevének magyarítását a Verne Gyula, Marx Károly stb vonaltól. Ez utóbbiak szerintem speciális magyar produktumok, a 19. századi "mindent magyarosítsunk" mozgalom részei.


Ezzel nem igazán értek egyet. Szerintem inkább az említett középkori tradíció folytatása, amikor is a neveketek Európa szerte automatikusan "lefordították". A _Gyula =_ lat. _Julius =_ fr. _Jules  _(etimológiailag téves) párosítása sem 19. századbeli találmány.

Ami a _Verne Gyula_, _Marx Károly_ és hasonló eseteket illeti, ezek se magyar specifikumok. Például _Jules Verne_ spanyolul _Julio Verne_, olaszul _Giulio Verne ...  Karl Marx_ nevét _Carlos Marx_, illetve _Carlo Marx_ alakokban használták, sőt lengyelül _Karol Mar*ks* _(!) alakban. Vagyis e jelenség mögött én nem látok semmilyen "mindent magyarosítsunk" mozgalmat vagy tendenciát.

A keresztneveken kívül, a múltban az uralkodók "vezetékneveit" is gyakran "lefordították"  vagy fonetikailag módosították. Például _Savoyai Jenő_ = francia _Eugène de Savoie_ = német _Eugen von Savoyen_ = olasz _Eugenio di Savoia_, etc ... Vagy _Báthori István_ = litván _Steponas  Batoras_ = lengyel _Stefan Batory_, etc ...

U.I. Két észrevétel:

1. _Habsburg Ottó_ nevét a cseh források általában _Otto von Habsburg _alakban használják. Ungyanakkor, _IV. Károly_ nevét "lefordítva", vagyis _Karel Habsburský_ alakban szokták említeni.. Mintha Károlyt még "sajátjuknak" tartották volna, de Ottót már idegennek ...

2. Feltételezzünk egy _L. János_ nevű kassai személyt, aki jó ismerősöm vagy barátom.  Ha magyarul beszélek, akkor spontán _L. János _alakban fogom őt említeni. Ha szlovákul beszélek, akko _Ján L._ alakban.  Viszont egy feltételezett olasz _Giovanni L. _nevű  barátomat magyarul is meg szlovákul is _Giovanni L. _-nek mondanám (magyarul kivételesen _L. 
Giovanni_-nak is), de semmi esetre sem _L. Jánosnak _vagy _Ján L._-nek .... Ebben az esetben nem uraldkodókról van szó, persze, de azért talán rávilágít a keresztnevek fordításának spontán/természetes voltára, legalább is némely esetben.


----------

